# cleaning and finishing "rustic wood staves".



## Bellygirl80 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello all, I am a newer member and have a question on finishing rustic wood. I have some whiskey barrel staves and want to do some craft projects. My first question is what would the best way be to clean the dirt etc. off of them? Also if I do not want them that rustic what would be the best method to refinish them to get a less of a rustic look? Here are some pics of what I am working with. Thanks guys.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I would use a wire wheel*

If you have a disc grinder, take off the grinding wheel and replace it with a wire wheel. If you don't have one, visit Harbor Freight and pick one up for under $20.00 and they will have the wheel also. You will always be able yo use either function in this line of work. It will remove all the loose crud without destroying the rough grain look.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good advice from previous post, but be careful to "sand" lightly at the stave edges. Also the wire brush can "buff/polish" the metal bands some what. Be safe.


----------



## Bellygirl80 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok guy's, I bought a wire wheel and also a flap disc they had and tried them on the barrel staves and they worked great! Very fast and did not tear up the wood. I included some pics. Once again thank you guy's for the help!


----------

